# Craftsmen Snow Thrower Help



## Bad Luck (Sep 30, 2004)

I was just given an old 22" Craftsmen model#536.886530. It has an electric start (plug in type) but it needs the pull start assembly. Anyone know where I can get one? 

The guy that gave it to me (guy I work with) had it since new and just got a new one. Said he's never had any problems with it except for breaking the pull start two years ago. 

I tried Sears but they don't have the PN on their website. 

Thanks.


----------



## RTW5150 (Nov 17, 2005)

Bad Luck said:


> I was just given an old 22" Craftsmen model#536.886530. It has an electric start (plug in type) but it needs the pull start assembly. Anyone know where I can get one?
> 
> The guy that gave it to me (guy I work with) had it since new and just got a new one. Said he's never had any problems with it except for breaking the pull start two years ago.
> 
> ...


what motor is on it?


----------



## doon (Dec 7, 2005)

go to sears they carry it anything crastmen is only avaiable through sears parts store


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

Sears part #590646 $32.22, is the whole rewind assembly trashed or is the pull cord just broken?

You have to search for the engine model #HS50-67326K, as Sears considers them two different items.


----------



## Bad Luck (Sep 30, 2004)

festerw said:


> Sears part #590646 $32.22, is the whole rewind assembly trashed or is the pull cord just broken?
> 
> You have to search for the engine model #HS50-67326K, as Sears considers them two different items.


You're the man, thanks. I think the whole assembly is broke but I'm not sure, haven't been able to look at it yet.

It's a Tecumseh Motor.


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

If I remember there should be 4 bolts holding the assembly on, it will be obvious if the whole thing is FUBAR. Rewinding a new cord while a pain in the ass is wicked cheaper.


----------



## LINY Rob (Oct 5, 2004)

FYI- Murray makes thier blowers


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

LINY Rob said:


> FYI- Murray makes thier blowers


Depends on how old it is- Sears has had many different manufacturer's making their stuff over the years.

They can generally supply parts for almost anything- even my 20+ year old blower. I miss the service stores...some Sears stores have a service counter who can also help you when in doubt.


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

justme- said:


> some Sears stores have a service counter who can also help you when in doubt.


Not much longer, with the Kmart buyout they are phasing out the most parts & service and going to internet parts ordering.


----------

